# Male Healers/Medics in Manga and Anime



## Kushina (Mar 15, 2009)

I LOVE healers and medics in manga and anime.  For example: Sakura, Ino, Orihime, etc.  But there are male healers/medics?  o_O  And I don't mean healers as in they could heal themselves but actually have different powers.  I mean the ones that focus on healing and support with maybe a little fighting.


----------



## Nuzzie (Mar 15, 2009)

was the first to come to mind


----------



## Tokito (Mar 15, 2009)

Akari from Samurai Deeper Kyo

*Spoiler*: __ 






yes it's a guy


----------



## Random Member (Mar 15, 2009)

Mochizuki Oboro from the manga Psyren. He's awesome.

I think Giorno from JJBA is somewhat of a healer too. Josuke as well.





Tokito said:


> Akari from Samurai Deeper Kyo
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodfellow (Mar 15, 2009)

Random Member said:


> Mochizuki Oboro from the manga Psyren. He's awesome.



He can even give people cancer. What's there not to like?


----------



## Jayka (Mar 15, 2009)

Mitsukake from Fushigi Yugi


Dr. Marcoh from FMA in a way too...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 15, 2009)

Leorio from Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 15, 2009)

Kabuto.....


----------



## Skylit (Mar 15, 2009)

Dr. Shamal from Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2009)

Josuke from JJBA is a haxxed healer


----------



## Godot (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MrCinos (Mar 15, 2009)

Faust VIII from Shaman King. Well, he is a necromancer but was a doctor before.

Also, Akabane Kurodou from Get Backers. Who is the most awesome doctor I've seen in anime/manga.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 15, 2009)

akabane kurodo from getbackers is the most awesome healer ever......except he kills more people then he heals. 

Oboro is right up there with akabane , he heals people by hugging them, and gives the bad guys cancer with his healing powers


----------



## Glued (Mar 15, 2009)

Godot said:


>



Nameks are neither male nor female.


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, Jesus has made several appearances in manga, and well, as far as healing goes, I think he takes the cake...


----------



## Fran (Mar 15, 2009)

What's there to love? They are, generally speaking, the most pathetic member of the team


----------

